# Greatest Memes of all time



## PhantomLion (Sep 8, 2009)

Where to begin, well...there was the certified artist meme which started with that motherfucker that NO ONE remembers...moon something. 

Then there was the "Can't Enjoy Your Sandwich" Meme. and now the most popular meme seems to be "The Real Body" meme.....I know I'm leaving out a shitload, but I'm trying to think of memes that started either from the fandom or from FA, so PLEASE do comment, and if there's a moderator that has a list of memes related, by all means toss that in here. I'm not an expert on memes people since I've done a meme only once...not into the participation of memes.


What's the best meme to you? My votes on the real body meme.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 8, 2009)

Cool story, bro.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 8, 2009)

*CLANG*


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 8, 2009)

You're mixing two definitions of "meme" here.


----------



## PhantomLion (Sep 8, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Cool story, bro.



You have a favorite meme?


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 8, 2009)

PhantomLion said:


> You have a favorite meme?


That is a meme.


----------



## PhantomLion (Sep 8, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> You're mixing two definitions of "meme" here.



Okay, mind helping me fix it? I'm sure if you know what I mean then post away.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 8, 2009)

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/courage-wolf

The police are here?

Sucks to be them.


----------



## Azure (Sep 8, 2009)

I bet I could eat 100 sandwiches.


----------



## Rawrstix (Sep 8, 2009)

long cat is long :3


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 8, 2009)

PhantomLion said:


> Okay, mind helping me fix it? I'm sure if you know what I mean then post away.


 A "meme" would usually designate a recurring theme. In the case of the "your real self" meme, this is basically some sort of community meme, much like all of the journal memes we get on fA, which are nothing more or less than poor attempts at socialization, by participating in the same activity and comparing results.

Then there's the retarded meme, which this thread houses a few examples of.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 8, 2009)

The Fender suit meme.  That was pretty popular.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 8, 2009)

I actually like "what is this i don't even"


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 8, 2009)

The PEELZ meme.

Best meme to go into existance, I am making myself a Louis costume for Halloween :3


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 8, 2009)

Cool story, dood.

*explodes*


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 8, 2009)

You, you're talking about FA memes? Then I choose this one.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2396947/


----------



## Shindo (Sep 8, 2009)

FSJAL is pretty cool


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 8, 2009)

FUCK YOU I'M A DRAGON


----------



## PhantomLion (Sep 8, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> A "meme" would usually designate a recurring theme. In the case of the "your real self" meme, this is basically some sort of community meme, much like all of the journal memes we get on fA, which are nothing more or less than poor attempts at socialization, by participating in the same activity and comparing results.
> 
> Then there's the retarded meme, which this thread houses a few examples of.



well I took your advise and asked a moderator to help me improve in this topic, since youre advise truly was advise...I knew you weren't some dickhead trying to criticize me, but I guess when I wrote the thread, what I had in my head was the community meme.


----------



## Rawrstix (Sep 8, 2009)

has anyone ever been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## PhantomLion (Sep 8, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> The PEELZ meme.
> 
> Best meme to go into existance, I am making myself a Louis costume for Halloween :3



Never heard of it, link plz


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 8, 2009)

None


----------



## Rawrstix (Sep 8, 2009)

the meme that millhouse isn't a meme :0


----------



## PhantomLion (Sep 8, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I bet I could eat 100 sandwiches.



But would you enjoy it? D:


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 8, 2009)

PhantomLion said:


> Never heard of it, link plz



It's not really a meme, just some L4D geeks tried to be funny.


Derp.


----------



## Bacu (Sep 8, 2009)

ROLF LOL SHOOP DA WOOP EPIC WIN LULZ DO A BARREL ROLL LONGCAT IS LONG YIFF IN HELL ROFL XD SO RANDUM

:|


----------



## PhantomLion (Sep 8, 2009)

Shindo said:


> FSJAL is pretty cool



Never heard of it, linkz ploz


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 8, 2009)

PhantomLion said:


> Never heard of it, linkz ploz



www.google.com


----------



## PhantomLion (Sep 8, 2009)

Bacu said:


> ROLF LOL SHOOP DA WOOP EPIC WIN LULZ DO A BARREL ROLL LONGCAT IS LONG YIFF IN HELL ROFL XD SO RANDUM
> 
> :|



Thanks very much for your input


----------



## Rawrstix (Sep 8, 2009)

caturday and furry Friday count?


----------



## PhantomLion (Sep 8, 2009)

Rawrstix said:


> caturday and furry Friday count?



Fine by me! ^^


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 8, 2009)

Prinny invasion.  8)  It was lulzy.


----------



## Takun (Sep 8, 2009)

I think OP is a pretty cool guy, eh doesn't know memes and doesn't afraid anything


----------



## Rawrstix (Sep 8, 2009)

so i herd you leik mudkips


----------



## PhantomLion (Sep 8, 2009)

Rawrstix said:


> so i herd you leik mudkips



I thought the mudkip meme was kind of corny, I also liked the "Bitches don't know about" meme...


----------



## Rawrstix (Sep 8, 2009)

so you don't like mudkips D:

*watches killbill*


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 8, 2009)

GIRUGAMESH


----------



## Azbulldog (Sep 8, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> The PEELZ meme.
> 
> Best meme to go into existance, I am making myself a Louis costume for Halloween :3


I don't think being a black man as your costume will go over well.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 8, 2009)

Azbulldog said:


> I don't think being a black man as your costume will go over well.


 
GRABBIN PEELZ

*gets beaten by police officers

DONT TAZE ME, BRO


----------



## Hir (Sep 8, 2009)

son

i am disappoint


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 8, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> son
> 
> i am disappoint



http://i557.photobucket.com/albums/ss19/Vargstenen/shocking_revelations_-1.jpg?t=1252455931


----------



## Greyscale (Sep 8, 2009)

Bacon.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 8, 2009)

PhantomLion said:


> well I took your advise and asked a moderator to help me improve in this topic, since youre advise truly was advise...I knew you weren't some dickhead trying to criticize me, but I guess when I wrote the thread, what I had in my head was the community meme.


 Oh yeah, I see what you mean.

We have a little of both, but usually when a meme ends up on ED without (or mostly clean of) assorted furry insults, then it stops being community-related.

(I really liked the sandviches, though)


----------



## fwLogCGI (Sep 8, 2009)

PhantomLion said:


> Never heard of it, linkz ploz


This?


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 8, 2009)

FA had no good memes. Ever.

Now the link in my signature is a different story.


----------



## PhantomLion (Sep 8, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> http://i557.photobucket.com/albums/ss19/Vargstenen/shocking_revelations_-1.jpg?t=1252455931



I can't believe I haven't heard of some of these memes...


----------



## PhantomLion (Sep 8, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Oh yeah, I see what you mean.
> 
> We have a little of both, but usually when a meme ends up on ED without (or mostly clean of) assorted furry insults, then it stops being community-related.
> 
> (I really liked the sandviches, though)



Thanks, I was pondering on a poll, but I wouldn't know where the fuck to begin, even narrowing down the poll to FA spawned memes


----------



## Rawrstix (Sep 8, 2009)

48 get :B


----------



## PhantomLion (Sep 8, 2009)

Rawrstix said:


> 48 get :B



49 get

*pets* by the way, I like your avatar, is that your cat?


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 8, 2009)

PhantomLion said:


> 49 get
> 
> *pets* by the way, I like your avatar, is that your cat?



No, that's another meme.

http://icanhascheezburger.com/


----------



## pheonix (Sep 8, 2009)

I miss Kimmerset's foreskin. I remember someone saying he was never gonna stop posting about it...sadly he did. I am disappoint.


----------



## Rawrstix (Sep 8, 2009)

hehe yah but it looks kinda like my cat  (i has two :3)


----------



## PhantomLion (Sep 8, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> No, that's another meme.
> 
> http://icanhascheezburger.com/



You're like a meme god, maybe you should be helping me improve this topic.


----------



## PhantomLion (Sep 8, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I miss Kimmerset's foreskin. I remember someone saying he was never gonna stop posting about it...sadly he did. I am disappoint.



http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kimmerset , you mean that guy?


----------



## Rawrstix (Sep 8, 2009)

PhantomLion said:


> You're like a meme god, maybe you should be helping me improve this topic.




get on 4chan alot and you'll know most memes in know time


----------



## pheonix (Sep 8, 2009)

PhantomLion said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kimmerset , you mean that guy?



Yeah. If I remember correctly he's been perma banned from the forums. His foreskin brought much life to FAF. szopaw mentioned it a few days ago and it was the first time I heard it in forever.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 8, 2009)

PhantomLion said:


> You're like a meme god, maybe you should be helping me improve this topic.



Not really, I just spend too much time on the internet. :/



pheonix said:


> Yeah. If I remember correctly he's been perma banned from the forums. His foreskin brought much life to FAF. szopaw mentioned it a few days ago and it was the first time I heard it in forever.



That must have been before I was on here.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 8, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> That must have been before I was on here.



It was.


----------



## Azbulldog (Sep 8, 2009)

Forgot to mention, this is my favorite.
http://failblog.org/


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2009)

I miss Kimmerset as well. But my favorite meme is probably desu. Because I'm a weaboo fag, etc.


----------



## Azure (Sep 8, 2009)

I bet I could eat 100 foreskins.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 8, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I miss Kimmerset as well. But my favorite meme is probably desu. Because I'm a weaboo fag, etc.



http://i557.photobucket.com/albums/ss19/Vargstenen/desugriniq0.jpg?t=1252458337

I have no idea why that's in my phootobucket.


----------



## PhantomLion (Sep 8, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> http://i557.photobucket.com/albums/ss19/Vargstenen/desugriniq0.jpg?t=1252458337
> 
> I have no idea why that's in my phootobucket.



Yeah must have missed that, I've only began to give a shit about the forums for a few months now, Dragoneer's advise


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 8, 2009)

Ah memes. Too many of them and too many newfags that use them.


----------



## SammyFox (Sep 8, 2009)

Epic Fail Guy. </thread>


----------



## Wastedwings (Sep 8, 2009)

FUCK YEAH SEAKING!!!!!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## Takun (Sep 8, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I bet I could eat 100 foreskins.



Well I certainly applaud anyone wanting to eat 100 foreskins...


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 8, 2009)

Too many favs to list. Way too damn lazy, bah.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 9, 2009)

Mr. T ate my balls.  (Wow, have I been online for that long?)

Every meme since except for Caramelldansen and the Get Down Glitch have ranged from okay to fail.


----------



## Azure (Sep 9, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Well I certainly applaud anyone wanting to eat 100 foreskins...


but take it from this old foreskin rat, I've spent my entire adult life eating foreskins, and a program like this one can do more harm than good.  If you only eat foreskins with one part of your body (and that's all a foreskin eating type exercise like eating foreskin is going to do for you), you're setting yourself up for injuries down the road. I've seen it a hundred times.
  Eating foreskins basically only trains the mouth and to some extent, the throat. What you really want to do is train all of your body parts, all the major foreskinnable areas (penis, cock, shaft, purple mushroom.) at the same time, over the course of using up an entire Jewish nation. So, you will need to add different sized foreskins for safety. Ask for the "Mazeltov" program.
  I'm proud of you guys wanting to do this. Big Foreskins! Falling in love with eating foreskins, etc., is one of the greatest things you can do for yourself. And you WILL fall in love with it if you can just force yourself to stick with it a year or two and experience the amazing progress you'll make.
  But do it right, okay?
  My advice, find any temple near you, with qualified suppliers who will design your foreskin eating regimen for you (especially in the beginning, until you get the hang of it yourself) and guide you in your quest for eating foreskins. 30 to 45 foreskins a day, three days a week, is all you'll ever need to do (I refuse to believe anyone is so busy that he or she cannot make time for that, especially considering how important it is).
  And don't worry about being embarrassed about not having smegma on your face the first time you walk into the temple. You have to start somewhere and almost every one of us were there ourselves at one time. So no one will say anything to you and very, very quickly you will progress way beyond that stage anyway.
  Now get out there and bite! Hard!


----------



## PhantomLion (Sep 9, 2009)

Well...I'll be damn this is a first...an entire paragraph on foreskin...wow I must say I'm impressed


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Sep 9, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I miss Kimmerset's foreskin. I remember someone saying he was never gonna stop posting about it...sadly he did. I am disappoint.



ooo i saw that 
._.

and uhh lets see uhm meme meme meme

ooo "delicious cake"

;p wtf


----------



## Wastedwings (Sep 9, 2009)

the cake is a lie.


----------



## Iakesen (Sep 9, 2009)

Omg I just by zero halp!

Can you help me? I'm afraid I just my cup of tea.


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 9, 2009)

All your base are belong to us.

I'm a shark, I'm a shark, suck my dick, I'm a shark.

When you see it, you'll shit bricks. 

 Leeroy Jenkins!


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 9, 2009)

moonchylde said:


> Leeroy Jenkins!



In my old house, my neighbor's dog dug under the fence into my yard.  I grabbed my wood-handled corn broom and charged him with Leeroy Jenkins as my battle cry.  The dog wised up before his owner did.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 9, 2009)

I accidentally a whole [insert object].


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 9, 2009)

How has pedobear not been mentioned?

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_mvobcuPa9QY/Rwo2R6LhXAI/AAAAAAAABoM/gGvr4eTZ3Qg/pl-pedo-bear.png

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dh6wtATgJRs


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 10, 2009)

Wastedwings said:


> the cake is a lie.




The spoon isn't really there.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 10, 2009)

pheonix said:


> szopaw mentioned it a few days ago and it was the first time I heard it in forever.



I only wish that my foreskin contest hadn't been locked so fast that I didn't have the chance to put other contestants :V


Kimmerset's foreskin was the only good meme that through here.

BTW... ITT: Faggots trying to be "hip" by listing widely knowns and overused memes.


----------



## teehouse (Oct 21, 2009)

> BTW... ITT: Faggots trying to be "hip" by listing widely knowns and overused memes.



This is why I am here - to ruin the fun people have with crappy/forced memes.


----------



## Surgat (Oct 21, 2009)

teehouse said:


> This is why I am here - to ruin the fun people have with crappy/forced memes.



And to commit thread necromancy, apparently.


----------

